# Grassy Sound



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished the half bridge on Sunday. Two keeper flatties and a bunch of shorts. if it wasn't for the weather and good fishin the day would have been horrible. I don't mind the tourists fishin along side of me but when ya have a drunk week end warrior telling a local how to fish the local waters it tends to twist ya bit. Got crossed six times, had a guy tell me I was using the wrong gear, sw a guy fishing with a half a rod (literally). His rod broke in half and he was still using it. Squid, mackerel, minnows and clam were the baits of choice. I did say something to the guy after the third time I got crossed. After that, I just cut his lines.


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL Rude dogg


----------



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL Cant believe guy would give you crap, I remember your story about the guy that grabbed you in the funhouse BAMM!
I was down last week. You could have walked across turtle creek for all the frickin boats on the water. Luckily I will boat next Mon and Tues before the Vacationers crowd up the water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The best part was that the guy had no friggin idea what a storm sinker was. He said, "What the hell is this?, "someone doesn't know how to make their sinkers properly" "this is upside down". I couldn't believe it. Here is a guy with 30lb mono on a 12-17lb class reel and I don't know what I'm doin!?!?!?!?.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

What no Googans with a 2oz bank and a 2 oz pyramid reeling his spinning reel upside down on a trigger stick bass rod? using a whole clam and a bunker head as bait on a high / low rig with 3/0 hooks


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Dang Dogg, wish I'd been there. Congrats on the flatties, yummy. Might be up soon, Jr turns 20 this Thurs. and he's on me for a roadtrip


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Dang Dogg, wish I'd been there. Congrats on the flatties, yummy. Might be up soon, Jr turns 20 this Thurs. and he's on me for a roadtrip


Cool. Tell him I said happy birthday. BossDogg has been side lined with a busted ankle so I haven't been out since. Take care and tight lines to ya.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Fished the half bridge on Sunday. Two keeper flatties and a bunch of shorts. if it wasn't for the weather and good fishin the day would have been horrible. I don't mind the tourists fishin along side of me but when ya have a drunk week end warrior telling a local how to fish the local waters it tends to twist ya bit. Got crossed six times, had a guy tell me I was using the wrong gear, sw a guy fishing with a half a rod (literally). His rod broke in half and he was still using it. Squid, mackerel, minnows and clam were the baits of choice. I did say something to the guy after the third time I got crossed. After that, I just cut his lines.


Shoobs...yup...welcome to summer


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

My best to BossDogg for a quick recovery!

Your weekend warrior sounds like a perfect example of "better to remain quiet and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt".

Reminds me of the time my son and I were on one of the party boats in Cape May, this loud mouth kept telling everyone who would listen what a pro he was, though I don't recall him doing anyhting other than get crossed up with me. Anyway, at one point he starts talking about catching "25 pound bluefish". The Captain happened to be with in earshot and made a point of telling the jackass that he was full of shit! Very satisfying the rest of the boat.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya know, the upside sinker thing really didn't bother me much. What pissed me off is that the guy had other back up set ups!!!!!!! I'm like WTF over.......You use a busted rod instead of your back ups??? I'm just glad I took my mediacation before I went.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I love the story Dogg. I can just see this fool.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

njreloader said:


> I love the story Dogg. I can just see this fool.


Yep he was your typical shoobie.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Did it ever cross your mind to take a movie camera along ? You could make them a star on youtube!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya I have thought about doing that but if I did, I'd never fish.


----------

